# new 90 gal setup



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well just thought I would share what I spent my day doing yesterday-My FH finally recieved an upgrade to a 90 gal tank-Running three 84 watt bulbs for lighting,Filtration would be a rena xp3 with a mag 350 to be added wednesday-Ac 402 powerhead-And of course heaters-Ne how here is some pics-


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

quality pic's mate

what is an FH

daz


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

d851 said:


> quality pic's mate
> 
> what is an FH
> 
> daz


Thanks Sir-That would be Flower-horn!!!!


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

cheers nice fish!

seen a few pic's on piranhaforum of him

daz


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice tank, good luck with the new tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

d851 said:


> Very nice tank, good luck with the new tank


Simple and plain-But that the way "he" likes it I guess-Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is he liking his new home so far?

Looks kinda plain. But with the number of tanks and fish you have I think it's probably best to keep it that way for ease of cleaning!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Is he liking his new home so far?
> 
> Looks kinda plain. But with the number of tanks and fish you have I think it's probably best to keep it that way for ease of cleaning!


Yeah man-he is lovin the new home-Like a child in a playground really-

Not my choice to keep it this plain sir-he just destroys a tank-Can't have nothing planted-He is like a damn front end loader when it comes to moveing rock and digging-Attitude just wont allow tanks mates-he already tries to destroy that piece of fake driftwood in there-He is just a prick sir-Nothing I can do about it-


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice big boy!!!!!!!! how long before all those goldfish are gone?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> nice big boy!!!!!!!! how long before all those goldfish are gone?


They are already gone-Just used them to cycle my tank!!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he's a big boy.....nice setup


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good...does he chase your finger??
The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]
Hahah thats what i thought....they are mean little bastards.
I told my girl that i wanted to pick up one and she said they were ugly followed by a" no freakin way"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]
Hahah thats what i thought....they are mean little bastards.
I told my girl that i wanted to pick up one and she said they were ugly followed by a" no freakin way"
[/quote]

The girl would be gone in a heart beat then my friend-


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]
Hahah thats what i thought....they are mean little bastards.
I told my girl that i wanted to pick up one and she said they were ugly followed by a" no freakin way"
[/quote]

The girl would be gone in a heart beat then my friend-








[/quote]

lol,nah shes a keeper. She put up with the piranhas so......that isnt bad at all....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

that guy is huge...beautiful......nice Ak..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool AK. For attitude, FH are awesome. Although folks should try to keep the pure trimacs too (that's where most of the attitude comes from).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> Very cool AK. For attitude, FH are awesome. Although folks should try to keep the pure trimacs too (that's where most of the attitude comes from).


You know it sir-I would love to find a true female trimac for this guy(doubt he would accept her though)!!!! And I'm sure your not fooled ace-But this guy is mostly trimac-More so than ne thing else in him-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]

I just picked one up..10-11" mark .he is the complete opposite of ur guy, at least for now...love this guy...he glides through my 135...chillin...nobody messes with him and he don't mess with anybody


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]

I just picked one up..10-11" mark .he is the complete opposite of ur guy, at least for now...love this guy...he glides through my 135...chillin...nobody messes with him and he don't mess with anybody
[/quote]

LOL-Just give him time-Once he settles in-You might be suprised-he might just own that tank before too long-So ne how where is the pics


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]

I just picked one up..10-11" mark .he is the complete opposite of ur guy, at least for now...love this guy...he glides through my 135...chillin...nobody messes with him and he don't mess with anybody
[/quote]

LOL-Just give him time-Once he settles in-You might be suprised-he might just own that tank before too long-So ne how where is the pics








[/quote]

I will try tonight sir...He pretty much owns the tank in a non-aggressive manner...i'll try to post them tonight


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> looks good...does he chase your finger??
> The lfs has a fh that literally crashes into the glass when you walk past the tank...its crazy


LOL-To say the least man-This guy is a major prick-I'm lucky if he will let my hand even enter the tank-Most of the time when I have to put my hand in his tank-i have to defend it with a damn net!!!! He chases whatever is out side his tank-
[/quote]

I just picked one up..10-11" mark .he is the complete opposite of ur guy, at least for now...love this guy...he glides through my 135...chillin...nobody messes with him and he don't mess with anybody
[/quote]

LOL-Just give him time-Once he settles in-You might be suprised-he might just own that tank before too long-So ne how where is the pics








[/quote]

I will try tonight sir...He pretty much owns the tank in a non-aggressive manner...i'll try to post them tonight
[/quote]

Kewl,Kewl-No rush-


----------

